# camera car



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Check out this. This weeks Toy Man Television is o putting a video camera inside O scale cars! Super fun! Share it with friends too.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat ideas.. Now brains is in overtime again.. Tks for the post..


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

With G scale being larger than O scale we will have a better chance at getting a greater depth of field with the same type of camera equipment. The out of focus interior will be more in focus giving us an even more realistic shot.

Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You're still not going to get really crisp focus closer than 3" or 4" from the lens, but it's definitely a cool toy to play with in the garden. Get the GoPro Hero 3, which has the WiFi connection to your iPad or iPhone, so you can see what you're shooting, and start and stop recording remotely. 

The interior shots and a lot of the on-board locomotive shots were done with a GoPro in this video I shot a few years ago:





 
Later,

K


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Very neat video's. Nice cams shots.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW
Great videos


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Very Impressive videos!!!!

- Add GoPro camera to wishlist...Check.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

EXCELLENT blending of video and sound. Very well done.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Neat stuff. That On3 layout sure is a beauty. 

The software that corrects the fisheye effect is cool. The one thing I've always disliked about the GoPro is that fisheye lens.


----------



## tommyheadleycox (Oct 15, 2010)

This video is the best I've seen in a long, long time. The perspective is amazing. I'm definitely going to try it in my Märklin 1:32 trains and cars. BTW- the only other video I've ever seen to rival this was produced by Spicer Pro. It had some interior scenes of German city dwellers on their evening commute homewards, inside a passenger car. amazing. Plus - Woodland Railways.


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Great job on the video Kevin... feels like you are right in the middle of things.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Awesome video! Superb variation of camera angles. And the sound blending was fantastic!


----------

